# AroundMe ne fonctionne pas



## Strawberryjam (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPhone 4 (iOS 4.1) et j'ai téléchargé l'application AroundMe sur l'App Store.
Le problème est d'une, l'application me géolocalise très difficilement.
Et de deux (si elle a réussi à me localiser) quand je lance une  recherche par exemple de banques aux alentours, rien n'est affiché, la  liste est vide !
Savez-vous d'où pourrait provenir ce problème ?
Les autres applications me localisent très bien "Plans", "Pages Jaunes" "CityVox", etc.
Je précise que j'ai reçu le téléphone samedi dernier et que je suis chez Orange.

EDIT : Oops je me suis trompé de section, je voulais créer ce topic sous la section "Applications" de Iphone.
Si un modérateur ou un admin peut le basculer dans l'autre section ça serait gentil.
Désolé du désagrément.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Allez, c'est comme si c'était fait, on déménage vers "App Store", alors. Et hop !!!


----------

